# Movie Goofs



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow it seems like EVERY MOVIE MADE has @ least 1 mistake.... ARE PPL THAT STUPID??



It just doesnt make any sense...... Does anyone know of ANY MOVIES with no GOOFS at all??


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Murphy's law.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

yosoyellobo said:


> Murphy's law.


The Charles Bronson film from 1986?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> Wow it seems like EVERY MOVIE MADE has @ least 1 mistake.... ARE PPL THAT STUPID??
> 
> 
> 
> It just doesnt make any sense...... Does anyone know of ANY MOVIES with no GOOFS at all??


Watch any film repeatedly and you'll find bloopers, goofs or inaccuracies. My favorite is the 1989 Civil War movie "Glory". In it there's a scene where Morgan Freeman's character (Sgt. Maj. John Rawlins) is talking to a group of children. As he leaves them they all raise their hands. On the wrist of one boy you'll see he's wearing a wrist watch.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was mostly referring to the ones listed on IMDB ..


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

"Back to the Future" during the chase scene in the mall parking lot, they show the cars speedometer. You can also see the odometer which seems to go up and down. They obviously filmed scenes out of order.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Was watching Mavel's Agent Carter last night and in a show that suppose to take place in the last 1940 , they show airlines tickets with what look like a 707 image on them.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jerry downing said:


> "Back to the Future" during the chase scene in the mall parking lot, they show the cars speedometer. You can also see the odometer which seems to go up and down. They obviously filmed scenes out of order.


Some of those scenes were filmed before they replaced Marty.

Of course some also say that it's an error that the Delorean could even get to 88, but that doesn't make any real sense. If Doc could modify it to make it a time machine, he could bump up the power and replace the speedometer.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

At least in terms of continuity errors, there are none in Russian Ark. But then there couldn't be due to it being one single 90 minute shot. But there are some other types of goofs in it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wonder how many people died or got hurt attempting to drive 88 MPH? To me it seems like a liability issue ... people recreating the movie in parking lots and city streets are put in danger. Most movies do not come with "don't try this at home" warnings.

88 MPH is faster than most people will see today. In the 1980s 88 MPH did not seem to be a high speed. But the trend for the last few decades has been increasing the MPG (or alternative fuels) instead of supporting the 0-60 acceleration.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

MPH or MPG


James Long said:


> 88 MPH is faster than most people will see today. In the 1980s 88 MPH did not seem to be a high speed. But the trend for the last few decades has been increasing the *MPH* (or alternative fuels) instead of supporting the 0-60 acceleration.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> I wonder how many people died or got hurt attempting to drive 88 MPH? To me it seems like a liability issue ... people recreating the movie in parking lots and city streets are put in danger. Most movies do not come with "don't try this at home" warnings.88 MPH is faster than most people will see today. In the 1980s 88 MPH did not seem to be a high speed. But the trend for the last few decades has been increasing the MPH (or alternative fuels) instead of supporting the 0-60 acceleration.


88 seem fast in my Dutsun B210 back in the seventies.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> 88 seem fast in my Dutsun B210 back in the seventies.


In a Datsun B210, any speed over 35 mph would be terrifying to me without an airbag,
a crucifix and a parachute.

To test out the digital speedometer on a new '85 Dodge Lancer I had just bought, I ran
it up to 104 mph on a sweeping interstate curve to determine whether the new digital
display had three digits or just two. It had three, and the unaccustomed 'G' forces were
thrilling to me at the time -- it felt almost like flying in a jet fighter for just a few seconds.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jerry downing said:


> MPH or MPG


MPG.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

James Long said:


> I wonder how many people died or got hurt attempting to drive 88 MPH?


Hopefully no one!!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

88 MPH is about 8 MPH faster than the average speed on certain highways in Massachusetts. I know this from personal experience. There are times when I'm driving 85 and 'keeping up with the crowd'.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.moviemistakes.com/


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gracious...... I have heard of dat sight be4..


----------

